# Grafisches DB-Modellierungstool als Eclipse-Plugin?



## ak (11. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute,
könnt ihr mir ein gutes grafisches Datenbankmodellierungstool empfehlen, welches als eclipse-Plugin verfügbar ist?
Eine Unterstützung von Oracle Datenbanken sollte dabei sein.

Gruß


----------



## foobar (11. Okt 2004)

Ich verwende Azzurri Clay


----------



## Gast (11. Okt 2004)

Danke für den Tip


----------

